# Need suggestion on bridge piers



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

From the "I wish I planned ahead department". I built a trestle a couple years ago, and just recently decided to add a water feature under some of it. So the problem is that the trestle bents are not long enough and need some support. Structurally the bridge is strong enough, but visually they need some support. Not wanting to tear the trestle apart and make longer bents, I was thinking of casting some concrete piers under the bents. Not sure if that would be prototypical to have concrete piers holding up wooden bents, but it's better than seeing them hanging there! I just returned from my snowbird summer to Florida for the winter, and started the water feature as soon as I cleaned up the dead leaves and weeds.

I'm looking for advice, ideas, suggestions on the easiest way to fix this. I was thinking of building forms around the bottom of the bents and pouring concrete piers. Anybody have any other suggestions? Easy fix? Here is a photo. The pond is done, the stream has only the first fabric/concrete layer done.










The water will be pumped from the trestle pond to a grist mill water wheel I built, then follow the tracks in a stream back to the pond. This is the future site of the mill, just carved the final layer of concrete. The hose is sticking up near the tree.










And below is the mill where the water will be pumped to come out in the sluice.










Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bullhead tiles .... 
I have seen precast cement forms used. I think the modeler called them Bullhead tiles. Long ovals with parallel sides.
Many trestle bents were set on concrete foundations, raised above the water table.
I'd cast my own, so the length could match the footprint.

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd has those on his layout, look sharp, link: http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/GaryWoolard/Brody.011/03.IMG_6523.jpg


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome, thanks guys, those look pretty good. Now all I need to do is figure out how to make the form with rounded edges!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Concrete footings are also typical under bents...set on hill sides and mountains..

No problem with short pier supports as you need here!!

Ya could even build forms from cedar or redwood strips..say 1/2" wide....this will represent the natural effects of those miniature folks having set forms and pouring in layers of mud to build their new piers...

Will give both lines and wood grain impressions left in your crete...!!

Sounds grand!!

...n have fun!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Triangle pointed ends were also used...don't work too hard...

Think I recall 'em on the Colorado river crossing at Yuma. ...


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

SD90WLMT said:


> ...don't work too hard...


That is my typical game plan, LOL! I'm always looking for the easy way out. 

Thanks!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

MikeMcL said:


> Awesome, thanks guys, those look pretty good. Now all I need to do is figure out how to make the form with rounded edges!


 
No forms necessary. They are called "double bull-nosed bricks" and come in various colors and are "fired" so the water does not wick up to the wooden bents.














































They also make "single bull-nosed bricks" and you can put two together if your bents have a wide base.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

It looks like you're already used to working in concrete?

I'd probably try making the form from something easy I had handy, like a 5 quart motor oil jug with the ends cut off. A handmade wood form would look better, but I'd have to get pretty close to see the difference.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Excellent Todd! I'll have to check my local Lowes or Home Depot. The base of the bents is 9 inches wide, so that's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike I think all the above is probably best, but another idea that was used alot, was cribbing filled with rocks
Dennis


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

So, I went to Home Depot and the bullnose bricks are special order, I just wanted to see them up close, they come in so many colors. I then scratched that idea because of the work involved in cutting either the brick, or busting up the concrete pond and redoing where the piers go.

What I ended up doing is falling back to my old standby, insulation foam carved with a soldering iron. Now the piers match the surrounding tunnel portals and culvert.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Mike! So you used the blue/pink foam?

-Jim


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

jimtyp said:


> Looks great Mike! So you used the blue/pink foam?
> 
> -Jim


Yep, I've used both the blue and pink. Lowes had the blue in 3/4" thick, but discontinued that thickness, Home Depot has the pink in 3/4" but cost more!

Here's my tutorial.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks really good!

Best,
TJ


----------

